# 2nd Failed IVF



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi

Feeling very down at the minute. Was due to test yesterday but didn't reach there as AF arrived on Thursday. I am really low this time and my Hubby and I were out for a meal on Saturday to try and cheer ourselves up and there was this girl about 19/20 who was well into her pregnancy who was knocking back the drink and puffing on a cigarette and it made me so made we had to leave as I was ready to say something to her. I feel life is so unfair and this is the worst I have felt, I don't know if I can put myself through this again.

Karen


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Karen - Im so so sorry I had been thinking about you  .  

Wendy xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Karen  

so sorry your second attemp failed, i know how you feel hun our second attempt failed around this time last year. we decided to take time out from tx and in november we decided that enough was enough and are going down the adoption route. this was by no means an easy decision and certainly is not for everyone and i still do get very sad about what might of been  

hopefully in a few weeks you will be feeling stronger and will work out what is the right thing for you to do next but for now take plenty of "you" time. i wish you loads of luck for the future and hope and pray your dreams come true 

pam xx


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

thanks for the messages

karen


----------



## egf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Karen 

I am soooo sorry  . 

I understand how you feel about that girl, I feel the same it drives me round the bend  .
I have just had my 1st failed IVF. 

Take care    
BIG 
Love Liz
xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Karen

Just wanted to send you a  .

Its a horrible time after a BFN.

Be kind to yourself and don't expect too much from yourself until you have had a chance to get over the disappointment and hurt.

Nicky x


----------

